# Terralux TLE-6EX(B): how hot and bad is it??



## 22hornet (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello,

I use several terralux drop-in modules in different maglites, mostly minimags. I like them a lot. I also have a TLE-6EX in my 6C and my dad has a TLE-6EXB in his 3D and a close friend has a TLE-6EX in his 4D. 
This TLE-6EX(B) gets a lot of bad press, but, personally, I never had any problems with it. I have to admit I have not used it continuously for hours and neither has my dad. The longest I have have ever used it must have been for 1 hour. No problems.

This is why I would like to ask if someone has already had any real problems with this kit. Up to a point where it breaks or where the whole Maglite melts down :naughty:. Are there amongst you who use this drop-in for extended periods ?

This because I may have to use my 6C more regularly in the near future and for extended periods, so I would hate it to fail on me. Btw: I also have a 2C with a Malkoff which has a comparable output, say 140 lumens.

Thanks in advance for your insight and experiences.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## squaat (Jan 19, 2009)

I have the 6EX running in a 2D mag with 6 AA batteries. I haven't run it for extended periods (max maybe 20 mins) but I do notice some fog build up on the plastic mag lens.

The only other complaint I have is that it's perhaps too blue in tint. But for my intents and purposes (walking the dog and making people go "oooh that's bright") it works just fine.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jan 19, 2009)

I have two. One in a 3D and one in a 2C. Both very bright. If you open the bezel and touch the modules they are very HOT. I have run them for 30 minutes and there does not seem to be any harm to the plastic bits.

I get some light fogging on the 3D but not on the 2C. Don't know why.

Overall I can recommend them. A good balance of price and output.

Mark


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 19, 2009)

User Newbie did a massive technical review of these TerraLux things. Should have been made into a sticky to warn people.

The TerraLux Mag drop in's get hot. Very hot. *Boiling point hot!*


----------



## ace0001a (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I've had some Terralux Maglite dopins before. Unlike the ones Maglite uses, they don't have any thermal protection and so that's why they get so hot. The ones I had always fogged up the inside of the lens after being for like 10 minutes or so. There's no place for the heat to go and so the moisture in the air inside the head will vaporize. They're decently bright for how they work I guess, but my vote for best Maglite dropins are the ones by Malkoff Devices. They're excellently heatsinked (never had one fog up the inside of the lens for me) and Gene Malkoff offers a variety of Maglite dropins. They are pricier, but worth it for their performance and built quality.

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello, 

Could it be that there are differences between several generations of the TLE-6EX modules?? Maybe the more recent ones don't get as hot as the ones that were tested by Newbee??

Thanks for your insight!
Joris


----------



## carrier82 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a 2C with EXB, and the longest continuous run time is about 2 hours (until the alkalines dried up). It was freezing cold, though. Surprisingly when the batteries died, the light just shut off without any warning. Good regulation?


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 20, 2009)

carrier82 said:


> I have a 2C with EXB, and the longest continuous run time is about 2 hours (until the alkalines dried up). It was freezing cold, though. Surprisingly when the batteries died, the light just shut off without any warning. Good regulation?


 Hello Carrier,
That's how I like it (though I may be the only one): a light that shuts off instead of slow dimming :thumbsup:.
(of course: you need to carry spare cells..)

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought the Terralux to my 2D some year ago. I find it to be very good for it's price. It runs for hours with constant brightness and I have not experienced any problem with heat. 
Recently I ordered the Malkoff dropin for 2-3D. Then I will be able to compare Terralux to Malkoff. According to my measuring Terralux provide around 100 lumens with 2D and 140 lumens with 3D. 
If I got it right Malkoff state their dropin will give 144 lumens with 2D and 240 lumens with 3D. I hardly can wait until I recieve the Malkoff dropin! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## robm (Jan 20, 2009)

The Malkoff lumen output is based on the emitter rated output - or at least used to be:



Gene43 said:


> 240 lm is the manufacture's spec, that's what I used.



Also remember that your lumens, my lumens and most other quoted lumens are all different!
For instance I rate the 6EX (6 cell) at about 100 lumens and the 6EXB (2 cell) at 80.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 20, 2009)

robm,

Actually the number of lumens in themselves doesn't matter for me. I measured the percentual difference between different lights and just compared to the stated rating. Therefore I could state that Terralux/3D is around 40% brighter than Terralux/2D, (strange that you have that small difference between the 2D and 6D) and about the same brightness as standard 6D(a bit brighter with narrow focus, and a bit less bright with wide focus). Consequently we can say:

Terralux TLE-6EX with 3D: bright as a standard crypton 6D. 
Terralux TLE-6EX with 2D: bright about like a standard crypton 4D.

BUT with much more average light during several hours!

* Terralux TLE-6EX(B) is a cheap way to make a significant improvement of a Maglite.*

Regards, Patric


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello,

Could it be that the TLE-6EXB, on 2 cells, runs at lower output, as compared to 3 cells? Say 140 lumens on 3 cells (a guess) and - say - 100 lumens on 2 cells. (As does the Malkoff with some 144 lumens on 2 versus 240 lumens on 3 cells (240:1000x600)).
This could explain a - maybe - cooler functioning on only 2 cells.

As I remember from an older thread, someone said the module TLE-6EX, as conceived for being run on 4 to 6 cells, actually works better (cooler) on 3 cells.

Has someone ever measured the output of these kits? The kits in my 6C and my dad's 3D both should be close to the advertised 140 lumens. I would be surprised should the output be "only" 100 lumens. 
These kits are visibly brighter than the terralux TLE-5EX, also advertised at 140 lumens but tested at an initial 80 lumens, dropping to 55-60 lumens after some minutes. (http://www.cpfreviews.com/TerraLUX-TLE-5EX.php)

Kind regards,
Joris

PS: My TLE-6EX in my 6C has a comparable output to my Malkoff in my 2C.


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 20, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> robm,
> 
> Actually the number of lumens doesn't matter for me. I measured the percentual difference between different lights and just compared to the stated rating. Therefore I could confirm that Terralux/3D is around 40% brighter than Terralux/2D, and about the same brightness as standard 6D(a bit brighter with narrow focus, and a bit less bright with wide focus). Consequently we can say: Terralux TLE-6EX with 3D: bright as a standard crypton 6D, but with much more average light during several hours.
> 
> Regards, Patric


 
Indeed, Patric, my feeling exactly. When I got my TLE-6EX and changed the bulb in my 6C, output was not really, visibly, significantly, higher (I use nimh cells and a 6 cell standard krypton cell) but light was whiter. I guess that as compared to the 5 cell krypton white star (I used a 5cell bulb white star in my 6C), output of the terralux may be less in these 6 cell lights, even with 1,2v rechargeables.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## robm (Jan 20, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> robm,
> 
> Actually the number of lumens in themselves doesn't matter for me. I measured the percentual difference between different lights and just compared to the stated rating. Therefore I could confirm that Terralux/3D is around 40% brighter than Terralux/2D, and about the same brightness as standard 6D(a bit brighter with narrow focus, and a bit less bright with wide focus). Consequently we can say:
> 
> ...



Apologies if I mis-understood your post, but I got the impression that you expected the Malkoff to be a big improvement over a TLE, _based on comparing lumen ratings_ between your values and Malkoff's. I wasn't suggesting it won't be better, just that only direct comparisons are really valid.
As such I await your findings 

Out of interest, what method do you use to compare light output? I have found that my eyes on their own are very unreliable, and seem to auto adjust 
too quickly!

And I am a 6EX(B) fan b.t.w. - I have 4 of them!


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 20, 2009)

robm said:


> And I am a 6EX(B) fan b.t.w. - I have 4 of them!


 
Nice to hear you like them .
And you never had any problems with them? Even after longer periods?

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## robm (Jan 20, 2009)

Not used them for longer than 10 -15 minute bursts, so not really able to address your initial question - which is why I instead chose to chip-in later


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 21, 2009)

robm said:


> Apologies if I mis-understood your post, but I got the impression that you expected the Malkoff to be a big improvement over a TLE, _based on comparing lumen ratings_ between your values and Malkoff's. I wasn't suggesting it won't be better, just that only direct comparisons are really valid.
> As such I await your findings
> 
> Out of interest, what method do you use to compare light output? I have found that my eyes on their own are very unreliable, and seem to auto adjust too quickly!
> ...




Hi robm,

Yes, the eyes ability to measure brightness isn't completely reliable. I noticed that this is true especially when trying to compare the brightness between different light with different tint. For example between a LED and an incan light with quite equal brightness. Then a luxmeter can tell the truth. 

My method is simple: I place the luxmeter at a table and shine with the light at the ceiling roof above the censor. Then I measure the reflected light. Some people don't believe this is a reliable way to measure, but I am sure it is. Especially because I am careful to hold every light at the same place every time. I also take in consider the total beam size; a light (for example Maglite D-model) I hold higher up than a light with much narrower beam (like a Fenix) to get the projected beam equal sized. Otherwise a light with wider beam will recieve lower rating than one with narrower, though the total lumens output is the same. And the closer I hold the lights from the ceiling roof the less will it be important take in consider the beam width.

I am looking forward to compare the Malkoff LED to the Terralux. I don't expect a tremendous difference, but a clearly noticable.

Regards, Patric


----------



## robm (Jan 21, 2009)

Ah yes - the ceiling bounce test.

I used to do that but found that:
I wasn't always holding the light in the same place, so reading varied, even for the same light.
AND
I am inherently lazy :lolsign:, so built a lightbox for my light meter, that sits next to my computer - so I don't have to get up when recording readings 
I have this a bit more consistent/repeatable.

I still use ceiling bounce for lights that are too big for the lightbox opening, e.g. HID lights.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 21, 2009)

robm said:


> Ah yes - the ceiling bounce test.
> 
> I used to do that but found that:
> I wasn't always holding the light in the same place, so reading varied, even for the same light.
> ...



Would you post some of your light box results?

Bill


----------



## robm (Jan 21, 2009)

I will have a go at reformatting my spreadsheet and post some results - is it possible to post a table?


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 22, 2009)

robm said:


> Ah yes - the ceiling bounce test.
> 
> I used to do that but found that:
> I wasn't always holding the light in the same place, so reading varied, even for the same light.
> ...




Yes, the value will change with every slight movement of the light and it's of course impossible to hold every light at exactly the same place every time. BUT: the changes are that minimal, maybe single percents, if one are very careful, so I will trust in the method to get a reliable comparison between lights. 

I ordered the dropins at friday last week and got the information that the package is shipped yesterday. So, they are on way now! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 23, 2009)

Might it be a good idea to run the TLE-6EX(B) on "less" cells?

TLE-6EX on 3 cells
TLE-6EXB on 2 cells

As I remember from an older thread, it would run a lot cooler while losing only marginally on output.
Does anyone have any experience with such a setup?

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## carrier82 (Jan 24, 2009)

22hornet said:


> Does anyone have any experience with such a setup?



Yes, I run EXB with 2 cells on a 2C. It is marginally brighter with 3 cells or 1x18650. You can see my EXB vs e20 vs rc-n3 beamshot comparison here
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218863&page=3


----------



## carrier82 (Jan 24, 2009)

It took some beamshot comparison pictures with different setups of TLE-6EXB. I took some indandescent comparison pictures with same camera adjustments and light conditions as well if people are interested (3D standard with alkalines & nimh, 2C with 2xRCR and 5-cell bulb). I noticed that Terralux can be adjusted to a much tighter spot than m*g with standard bulb.

Anyway here are the competitors. The CRX206 is included for reference purposes as it is the same size as m*g 3D. It has three luxeon rebel LEDs, is manufactured in Thailand and is sold under brands "M-Flare" and "CRX". All lights are set to maximum spot.






And the beam shots. Sorry for the image size.


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks a whole lot, Carrier82, for these pictures :thumbsup:.

Now, I'm pushing my luck, it would be interesting to see a comparison between the TLE-6EX on 3 cells against more cells... Somebody, please?

Thanks again,
Joris


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 25, 2009)

Last night I was playing along with my 6C TLE-6EX and comparing it, once again, to my 2C Malkoff. Both have about the same output.
*I really like both a lot. *
I started to think: maybe it is, because of being on this forum, that one starts to see problems where there are none. The Terralux really works the way it is supposed to do and so do all my Terralux kits for my minimags.

And, should the kit ever malfunction, and I doubt it will, I will simply buy another one. 

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## WadeF (Jan 25, 2009)

I went through a couple 6EX-B's that had issues, but they were the early ones. Basically I bought one, it went angry blue in no time, got it replaced direct from Terralux, and the replacement also shifted blue and the emitter has a spot on it (like part of the LED's surface isn't as bright as the rest). I decided to just buy another and that one has been fine. They have pretty poor heat sinking and they get very hot, but for the money they aren't bad. 

The Malkoff (www.malkoffdevices.com) drop-in would be of much better quality, with superb heat sinking, but it's more expensive obviously.


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 25, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I went through a couple 6EX-B's that had issues, but they were the early ones. Basically I bought one, it went angry blue in no time, got it replaced direct from Terralux, and the replacement also shifted blue and the emitter has a spot on it (like part of the LED's surface isn't as bright as the rest). I decided to just buy another and that one has been fine. They have pretty poor heat sinking and they get very hot, but for the money they aren't bad.
> 
> The Malkoff (www.malkoffdevices.com) drop-in would be of much better quality, with superb heat sinking, but it's more expensive obviously.


Hello Wade,
As a matter of fact I re-read the long thread you are referring to, last night, as well as the thread that was started (spring of 2007) when the regular TLE-6EX (3-6cells) was introduced. 
I guess/hope problems are solved now with these kits. I remain curious though about how they stand up to looong continuous use in real life.
My dad has a "recent" one and it works very well. It is a real upgrade when compared to the old 3 cell incan.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## carrier82 (Jan 26, 2009)

22hornet said:


> Now, I'm pushing my luck, it would be interesting to see a comparison between the TLE-6EX on 3 cells against more cells... Somebody, please?



If you have a 2c and a 18650 battery you can 'simulate' three cells by putting the Terralux module in the 2c. Just use magnets as spacers and wrap the li-ion cell in cardboard or some other suitable wrapping, slide it in and you have 3-cell equivalent 2c.

Then post those pictures for our enjoyment


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 26, 2009)

I have heard about the bad heat sinking of TLE-6EXB dropin and measured today the brightness with Maglite 2D during such a time. As with all new LED flashlights (I have) the brightness is highest from the beginning and then decrease slightly the first minutes, and will after a while be stabile. But not with the Terralux. From the absolute beginning (cold) the brightness is very close to Turbomode of Fenix L1D Q5, and higher than the highest general mode. After half an hour or maybe a bit more the brightness was about 2/3 of the beginning brightness, consequently equal to turbomode of LOD Q4.
I switched off the light and waited some time. Then switched it on again and got the same brightness level as first time. After a while the brightness also dropped like the first time.

This I have not experienced with any Fenix or my EagleTac light. Just some few percents drop within less than 5 minutes but then stabilizised. Not that large drop during that long time as with Terralux dropin. I understand this mean that the Terralux dropin has much worse heatsinking than these lights?

Regarding this I have high expectations of the Malkoff dropins I am waiting!

Edited: I received the Malkoff Dropins today. My "review is HERE!


----------



## pschach (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello All,

I am new to CPF.

I have a 6 cell D maglite (newer) and just received the terralux 6ex upgrade.. doesn't work. I have new coppertops in there... alkaline problem?

I may get a different upgrade. Any suggestions as to make the best of this heavy flashlight? I would like to have the most lumens possible without loosing the efficiency of the flashlight - meaning i dont want it to overheat quickly or have dead batteries after an hour. Terralux seems cheap or is that just me?

thanks


----------



## 22hornet (Oct 7, 2009)

For a 6D, on alkalines, the Malkoff P4 seems to do *extremely* well, being the flattest regulated, and most powerful, of all the P4 Malkoffs.
Look for the runtime graphs on the forum.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/216438&page=7
post 199. 

kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the very interesting link 22hornet!

The runtime chart of Maglite 3D with Malkoff P4 and Titanium 12Ah quite well correspond to my measuring. But according to this chart 3D provides more than twice the brightness as 2D. This does not correspond at all with my experience. 3D is around 50% brighter from beginning. I guess Malkoff has made some change of the construction?
Interesting however that 2D with Malkoff provides that long runtime!

Regards, Patric


----------



## mrdom87 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Terralux TLE-6EXB newish rebel version?*

i just found this slightly old thread and was wondering about the tle-6exb, because ive recently seen a different version supposedly released in november which uses a rebel led rather than the p4 which i think was in the old version, rated at the same 140 lumens. anyone have any info on this, any better than the original? particularly in terms of heat. Or any idea what bin rebel they use? it seems to use the original bulb retaining collar which the old one replaced and is obviously a totally different dropin. I cant find anything about it on the terralux website though.
Thanks, Dom


----------



## dreydin (Mar 17, 2010)

22hornet said:


> As I remember from an older thread, someone said the module TLE-6EX, as conceived for being run on 4 to 6 cells, actually works better (cooler) on 3 cells.





22hornet said:


> Might it be a good idea to run the TLE-6EX(B) on "less" cells?
> 
> TLE-6EX on 3 cells
> TLE-6EXB on 2 cells
> ...


is there any truth to this?


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 18, 2010)

Some year ago I tried the Terralux in as well 2D and 3D. The initial brightness was significantly higher with 3 cells, but if I recall correct the percentual diminishing because of bad heatsinking was larger. This is natural, of course when the brightness dropped much at continious run even when using in 2D.
Therefore the gain of 3cells compared to 2cells is quite small, so I would like to say that the statement concerning 2/3cell is correct.

Regards, Patric


----------



## SimpleMods (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 2D [email protected] with a 2D>6AA battery holder in it using 6 rechargeable 2500 mAh NiMh's running a TerraLUX 6EXB bulb and i have used it for 35 minutes non stop with no problems.

This mod it lightweight and powerful, my first mod and i recommend it.


----------

